# How do you know if your body is ready to conceive again



## claudiaderi (Nov 29, 2004)

Hi girls.  My little girl took 6 years to arrive and I'm very conscious that I will be 37 this year so cant wait another 6 years! Also I had such a fantastic pregnancy I just cant wait to get a bump again - I miss it. 
Even though its still early as Leyla is only 3 1/2 months and I want to know if there is any way of knowing if I'm ovulating. I'm partly breastfeeding and I haven't had a period yet.  I know you could get pg even if you are breastfeeding - just want to know how to check.  Dont really wanna have to use O sticks every day to check as this would be a bit costly 

Any tips?
Thanks girls 
Claudia


----------



## Edna (Mar 19, 2005)

Hi Claudia,

Firstly many congrats on the birth of your little girl, she is gorgeous.

As for when you're ready to conceive again you can get pregnant whilst breastfeeding particularly if you're only partially feeding her. Some people do fall very quickly. You could try basal temps instead of OPKs. As for treatment my clinic wanted me to give up breastfeeding and have one clear cycle before trying again.

Wishing you the best of luck in trying for no 2.

lol


Edna


----------



## Lisa H (Feb 2, 2005)

Hi Claudia

I looked into all this when I was hoping really early on to start OV-ing again. Not saying I know the answers... Just that I heard so many people say you can fall PG when you're still BF-ing and that you won't necessarily have a period, which I thought was a bit confusing. Obviously you can definitely fall while you're still BF-ing, some people fall very early on, and obviously on their first time of OV-ing, so they haven't had a period yet. But if you're hoping to fall, and you have been trying a few months and still no period, then chances might be that you haven't started OV-ing yet. Am I making any sense?? I suppose it's just that some people told me that I might have OV-d a few times without getting a period, which I didn't believe.

I kept dropping one feed until I stopped BF-ing altogether when my little one was 6.5 months, and I started OV-ing only after I'd stopped altogether.  I'm really not recommending you should stop BF-ing, you totally might not need to. Then again, although I'd have loved to keep BF-ing till DS was one year old, I still feel he had all the most important antibodies etc. 

One thing my GP said early on was that it's best to wait for 6 months after birth to fall again to give your muscles time to recuperate. At that time I wouldn't have listened - would have loved to fall straight away. But if it's any consolation, I'm glad now I've had to wait a bit, so I've lost a tiny bit of weight and I'm feeling much fitter.

Huge congratulations on the birth of beautiful Leyla, and wishing you all the luck in the world with falling again,

Lisa xx


----------



## SWEETCHEEKS (Sep 15, 2005)

ov sticks on ebay - v.cheap.. I use them and there only approx £6 for 20 of them


----------

